# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Snake leash law

## Hannahshissyfix

I can't decide if this is real or not. Maybe just real dumb.

http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/..._190_fine.html

----------


## Gc99

It is real, and yes, if i say it nicely, its very dumb.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (07-04-2017)

----------


## zina10

That is real.

The owner posted on our forum, somewhere.

I agree, its dumb. But on the other hand, if the rules are NO "loose" animals, well, that means "none", including snakes. 
Of course you shouldn't "leash" snakes, kind of hard to do, but they should probably be on the person or in a box. 

While I'm all about educating the public and showing off how gentle those snakes can be, we have to understand that there are people with a serious phobia. That is why I do not take my snake out into the public UNLESS it is for a scheduled event. 

So while I agree getting a ticket is kind of ridiculous, but if someone complained about the "loose" snakes, the animal control officials really had no choice. If they make exceptions, there will be other people that will cry "foul". 

Honestly, a warning should have been enough, IMHO.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2018),Michelle-07 (10-09-2018),_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-10-2017),Udon (04-10-2020)

----------


## the_rotten1

http://nypost.com/2017/04/07/man-fin...without-leash/

I don't know who's dumber, the guy who thought it'd be a fun idea to let his snake roam free in a public park, or the guy who told him to put a leash on it. 

Poor snake. Can you imagine? How the hell would you get the leash to stay on?

----------


## redshepherd

c r i n g e

Good on the guy for wanting to "show the public that snakes aren't killers", but this isn't the way to do it, for many reasons. :B

And also, a leash on a snake? lol

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-10-2017),_se7en_ (07-04-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Even though the leash suggestion is laughable, I understand that they need to enforce the same rules for all pets in the park. And shame on that guy for bringing his snake to a public park. So many people have a very real fear of snakes and he should have been more considerate of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

GreenTea (09-10-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

> c r i n g e
> 
> Good on the guy for wanting to "show the public that snakes aren't killers", but this isn't the way to do it, for many reasons. :B
> 
> And also, a leash on a snake? lol


I can't even get my rats to stay in a harness, so I doubt snake leashes will ever be a thing.  :Snake: 

On scale of one to ten, letting your pet snake loose in the park should be at least a 7 for "bad idea". Someone could trample it. It could get bitten by or bite another person's pet. There are too many things that could go wrong. People act like snakes are just like cats and dogs, but they aren't. You can't treat them like warm-bloded domesticated animals. I'm glad more people are getting into snakes, but they have different needs than traditional pets and their needs should be respected.

If he really wants to "show the public that snakes aren't killers" it would be better to let them come to his place to see the snake, or find some other place where he can share his pet without other animals disturbing it. I let people in to see my snakes sometimes, but I never take them outside to wander around.

----------

GreenTea (09-10-2017)

----------


## Oxylepy

I used to go to the corner store on nice days with my adult normal BP to show it off, got invited to a lot of parties and it was a riot. Never had issues. Buuuut I'm also highly respectful of anyone around me, I'd have left the store immediately if anyone had an issue with it.

Velcro like one of those blood pressure cuffs, with a little loop in the middle, boom you got a marketable ball python collar, add a leash and you save yourself some fines

----------


## CALM Pythons

Not sure if its dumb but it deserved a warning not a ticket. Why the person thought it was ok to let a snake roam free in a public park is what I think is dumb. A dog, Hawk or several other things can hurt a snake not to mention you don't do things in public that can effect others negatively. This is like that post over the winter about where people bring their snakes....some people have to make everything a accessory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-10-2017)

----------


## Vipera Berus

The closest I've found to a leash for my Bp is my headphones it usually takes 10 minutes to get her off them. Would headphones count so long as you hold the cord?

----------


## 6037201

<deleted>

----------


## KMG

> Even though the leash suggestion is laughable, I understand that they need to enforce the same rules for all pets in the park. And shame on that guy for bringing his snake to a public park. So many people have a very real fear of snakes and he should have been more considerate of that. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zero tolerance policing is never a good thing for a community. But then an animal control officer is not a police officer. 

While I would never take a snake to a park I certainly don't see the issue with it. Especially a BP. No harm there. People have the right to be afraid of them but he has the right to enjoy the park as well. Why should one persons fear dictate anothers rights?   

Im tired of everybody tip toeing around people because they may be offended, scared, or need a safe space. Life is hard, get a helmet! As a nation we have become soft and it makes me sick.

----------

Annageckos (08-01-2017),_Jeanne_ (06-11-2017),purepearl (06-13-2017)

----------


## silverdreams

> Zero tolerance policing is never a good thing for a community. But then an animal control officer is not a police officer. 
> 
> While I would never take a snake to a park I certainly don't see the issue with it. Especially a BP. No harm there. People have the right to be afraid of them but he has the right to enjoy the park as well. Why should one persons fear dictate anothers rights?   
> 
> Im tired of everybody tip toeing around people because they may be offended, scared, or need a safe space. Life is hard, get a helmet! As a nation we have become soft and it makes me sick.


While at first glance it does seem silly, the leash law there clearly covers ALL animals, and on top of that someone complained to Animal Control, so AC may not have had a choice in the matter. A lot of enforcement entities (Animal Control, Police Department, Fire Department, Building & Zoning, etc.) have a policy that if a citizen makes a complaint about something, and a law is technically being broken, they must take action. They don't want to be selectively enforcing laws, or get a reputation of not taking complaints seriously.

KMG, unfortunately EmilyandArlo hit the nail on the head... a LOT of people are ignorant and have a real fear of snakes. Same with dogs (granted, in many cases the fear of dogs, and the presence of leash laws specifically for dogs, is at least justified by something more than fear). Your attitude that they should just get over it will not win any of them over. We as a community need to educate them and be considerate of them, or they will end up thinking poorly of all snakes and snake owners.

----------


## KMG

> While at first glance it does seem silly, the leash law there clearly covers ALL animals, and on top of that someone complained to Animal Control, so AC may not have had a choice in the matter. A lot of enforcement entities (Animal Control, Police Department, Fire Department, Building & Zoning, etc.) have a policy that if a citizen makes a complaint about something, and a law is technically being broken, they must take action. They don't want to be selectively enforcing laws, or get a reputation of not taking complaints seriously.
> 
> KMG, unfortunately EmilyandArlo hit the nail on the head... a LOT of people are ignorant and have a real fear of snakes. Same with dogs (granted, in many cases the fear of dogs, and the presence of leash laws specifically for dogs, is at least justified by something more than fear). Your attitude that they should just get over it will not win any of them over. We as a community need to educate them and be considerate of them, or they will end up thinking poorly of all snakes and snake owners.


I won't write such a ticket. Usually the only time an officer in mandated to take action is on a felony arrest. A simple class C ticket is most commonly the officer's discretion. Just because you complain to me doesn't guarantee I'll write a person a ticket. That's not how I work. I honestly probably won't. Now if the person is an arse they might earn themself a ticket. 

As for winning them over. That's not the issue as I see it. They have the right to be afraid of whatever they want(this time it is a snake, but it can be anything) but just because they are should not interfere with others rights and freedoms. It is the bigger picture that concerns me but it all starts with little acts.

But in line with your statement this would have been a great time to bring the two together and maybe come to an understanding that it is impossible to put a leash on a sausage and show the complainant this snake is nothing to fear.

----------

Annageckos (08-01-2017),_Jeanne_ (06-11-2017),purepearl (06-13-2017)

----------


## silverdreams

> I won't write such a ticket. Usually the only time an officer in mandated to take action is on a felony arrest. A simple class C ticket is most commonly the officer's discretion. Just because you complain to me doesn't guarantee I'll write a person a ticket. That's not how I work. I honestly probably won't. Now if the person is an arse they might earn themself a ticket. 
> 
> As for winning them over. That's not the issue as I see it. They have the right to be afraid of whatever they want(this time it is a snake, but it can be anything) but just because they are should not interfere with others rights and freedoms. It is the bigger picture that concerns me but it all starts with little acts.
> 
> But in line with your statement this would have been a great time to bring the two together and maybe come to an understanding that it is impossible to put a leash on a sausage and show the complainant this snake is nothing to fear.


Are you a Police Officer, or Animal Control Officer, if you don't mind sharing? I have an AA in Criminal Justice and am a physical security systems specialist in a corporate environment, but I originally got that degree because I wanted to be a Police Officer. After some soul searching I realized I'm too soft to be a PO, but Law Enforcement is still one of my biggest interests.

Anyway, I see your point, but where one person's rights and freedoms end and another person's begin isn't always immediately obvious, and/or may be controversial. Smoking, for example.

----------


## KMG

> Are you a Police Officer, or Animal Control Officer, if you don't mind sharing? I have an AA in Criminal Justice and am a physical security systems specialist in a corporate environment, but I originally got that degree because I wanted to be a Police Officer. After some soul searching I realized I'm too soft to be a PO, but Law Enforcement is still one of my biggest interests.
> 
> Anyway, I see your point, but where one person's rights and freedoms end and another person's begin isn't always immediately obvious, and/or may be controversial. Smoking, for example.


I am a police officer. 


Yes the line can get blurred but I wouldn't write a ticket in this situation. However I know how stupid it is to think a snake should be on a leash but I would hope a animal control person would as well. I was originally speaking more to the fact another user said the guy should have been more considerate of another's feelings. Over a BP? I don't think so. An adult Rock Python? OK. But not a little BP. That's in the same line as getting out of a final because of who was elected president and you're upset. It's ridiculous.

----------

Annageckos (08-01-2017),*bcr229* (06-11-2017),_Jeanne_ (06-11-2017)

----------


## The_Godfather

Behavior like this doesn't help PR between snake owners  and the public; a good amount are scared to death with their phobia. He's like the type of tool you see walking around parades or carnivals with a large boid. 190$ and public embarrassment is plenty punishment.

----------


## Ogre

I personally wouldn't take my snake to a park and let it roam free. There's way too much stuff that could happen. I can't list the enormous amount of well stuff ( I don't want to get in trouble for expletives). But worse case you snake gets eaten by something.

Sent from my 5056W using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

A leash is no big deal.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-30-2017),_DLena_ (07-07-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-06-2017),_Ogre_ (07-08-2017),Timelugia (07-06-2017)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Should've just told the officer that is has a leash, and point to *literally it's entire body.* I would've done that.

But I wouldn't have my snakes at a public park, so

----------


## DLena

None of my snakes are out in public places. Too many ways that can go wrong. My very private yard is good enough. I wouldn't put it past someone to create a complaint just to force me to get rid of them.

----------


## Annageckos

I've taken my snake out in the past, I was younger at the time. I don't do it anymore. I use to take him to my sisters school and show the children, they seemed to like it. I'd walk around with him and take him to the park. I never forced him on anyone, but I have as much right to take him out if I choose as someone has to take their dog out. IMO the fine is stupid, suggesting leashing a snake is stupid. A warning to not let the snake 'roam' would have been enough.

----------


## Zincubus

Can someone post a link or two for a snake leash / lead !?

I'm in the uk incidentally ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

KMG (08-01-2017)

----------


## KMG

I guess I scared ol' silverdreams off when I answered their question about being a LEO.

Story of my life!  :Tears: 

I'll go back to the donut shop now.

----------


## bcr229

> Can someone post a link or two for a snake leash / lead !?


I would use something like a wide and appropriate length of Velcro-style fastener.  It's cheap and can be removed quickly and easily.

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> I guess I scared ol' silverdreams off when I answered their question about being a LEO.
> 
> Story of my life! 
> 
> I'll go back to the donut shop now.


Be careful at the donut shop. A friend of mine had another officer literally park his cruiser on top of his truck at the donut shop. The one officer was inside eating his donut and the other officer was on his way to get a donut. There is still no clear explanation from the offending officer as to how he managed this feat. I refused to believe it until I saw the pictures. Looked like a scene out of Smokey and the Bandit.

----------

KMG (08-02-2017)

----------


## enginee837

This is a perfect example of the difference between the letter of the law and the spirit of the law.

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (08-02-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> I would use something like a wide and appropriate length of Velcro-style fastener.  It's cheap and can be removed quickly and easily.


Sorry I can't even imagine what you are describing , any chance of link to a photo on Google or something ?

No worries if that's not possible !

Thanks anyways !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

> Sorry I can't even imagine what you are describing , any chance of link to a photo on Google or something?


https://www.uline.com/BL_6419/Velcro...lf-Grip-Straps

----------

Zincubus (08-03-2017)

----------


## ThomasTheSnek

Wow, this is kind of hilarious. I joked about wanting to make a leash and collar for my ball python but I didn't know it was a real thing...How the heck would you get it to stay on, or even get the snake to move?  :Confused:

----------


## bcr229

> Wow, this is kind of hilarious. I joked about wanting to make a leash and collar for my ball python but I didn't know it was a real thing...How the heck would you get it to stay on, or even get the snake to move?


Getting snakes to move when they're outside isn't often an issue, usually they're trying to run off to a hidey-hole if they are out in the open.

Also the point of the collar/leash for a snake isn't to make it 100% functional for the snake, it's to keep an overzealous ACO from citing you for a leash law violation.

----------


## dboeren

Old thread but...  A year or so ago we were at a public park when a guy showed up with his Ball Python.  It wasn't loose, he was holding it the whole time, and he wasn't pushing it on anyone either.

However, several kids (including ours and those of our friends we were with) came up to him asking for a closer look or to pet it and he was happy to let them and tried to give a little education at the same time.  Overall it went very well and I didn't see anyone complaining.

It just doesn't make sense the sort of prejudice that's out there about reptiles (and snakes in particular).  Yes, some people are scared of them.  Other people are scared of dogs - should that mean nobody can have a dog in public?  They have a much better case too, dogs are more likely to inflict serious injuries and sometimes make loud noises or aggressive movements towards little kids.  While I have no problem with dogs, I've also been out walking in the neighborhood and seen a small woman struggling to control her overly-aggressive large dog that was barking loudly and acting like it wanted to attack me for passing too close to him and his owner on the sidewalk.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2018),CelticVikingNerd (07-11-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I can't even get my rats to stay in a harness, so I doubt snake leashes will ever be a thing. 
> 
> On scale of one to ten, letting your pet snake loose in the park should be at least a 7 for "bad idea". Someone could trample it. It could get bitten by or bite another person's pet. There are too many things that could go wrong. People act like snakes are just like cats and dogs, but they aren't. You can't treat them like warm-bloded domesticated animals. I'm glad more people are getting into snakes, but they have different needs than traditional pets and their needs should be respected.
> 
> If he really wants to "show the public that snakes aren't killers" it would be better to let them come to his place to see the snake, or find some other place where he can share his pet without other animals disturbing it. I let people in to see my snakes sometimes, but I never take them outside to wander around.


Or this...

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...9FE9&FORM=VIRE

----------


## bcr229

> Or this...
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...9FE9&FORM=VIRE


We have owls and hawks in the area, which is why I stand over my smaller snakes when they are on the lawn.

----------


## Skyrivers

> We have owls and hawks in the area, which is why I stand over my smaller snakes when they are on the lawn.


And they thought snakes were dangerous. LOL

----------


## Arirang

"Snake lovers should be more sensitive..."

And what about dog owners? I can't stand dogs and am quite leery of them. If there's a public menace that's kept as a pet, it's dogs. Snakes never hurt anybody unless it was venomous, but dogs attack people all the time. I feel about dogs the way most people feel about snakes, and I feel about snakes the way most people feel about dogs.

Snakes also don't pee on your begonias...

----------

